# Pain with pressure



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

I'd like to know if anyone else can describe their fibro pain like mine. If I push on my skin (and not necessarily on one of the 18 fibro sore spots), my skin feels like it's burning, and when I stop the pain slowly fades. Does that sound familiar with anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

Dear Eskie,no, that doesn't sound like the kind of pain that I experience, but it did remind me of something that my massage therapist said during my first visit to her last month. She told me that I must not be too far along into the disease because she worked on another lady with FMS whose skin turned bright red wherever she massaged it. But I don't know if it included a burning sensation. I'll have to ask her. Does your skin turn red to the touch?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

No, Lotus it doesn't turn red.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I don't get a burning Eskie, but it feels more like there is bruise there-usually just at a trigger-point though. Are you the one that mentioned hand and foot pain? That was the first symptom that led me to going to a rheumatologist where he diagnosed fibro (after ruling out other things). Every morning I began to awaken with pain in my hands and feet. It hurt to step down on my feet when I got out of bed, and I had some finger swelling and stiffness and couldn't make a fist right away. That went away eventually with movement, however. I get a light pink flat rash with heat sometimes, and mottling with cold at times, but no redness from short-term pressure (only with longer term, which is normal).I have heard others mention that burning skin sensation though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2000)

Yes, Moldie that was me with the hand and foot pain. That's how mine started also. I'd wake up in the middle of the night with my hands and feet aching and of course I couldn't go back to sleep. This burning pain is something I've just noticed in the last year or so, and yes it does kind of hurt like a bruise-a bruise on fire.


----------

